# 100 yds with a 3" 1911



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Nope no pics because
1.Some would say I shot closer than that 
2 You have to do it yourself to see Im telling the truth.

Heres the scenario,took the AR out for a stroll today and (as always) took thekimber 3" .45 and 200 rds of WWB for fun after all the walking(100 yards remember:smt022 )
Target backer= 2 2x12's w/1x2 slats to keep them together on a single 2x4 post for a 3 ft.target height..ok.
Well I shot my 200 thru the AR and walked back to the truck after checking my last target.(30/30 on 8x11 paper target with a cheap BSA red dot,talk to ya about it later Ship)anyway I got one of those wild hairs(ya'll know where) and turned around with my kimber and tried:mrgreen: .Out of the 50 I shot at it I hit it a grand total of 13 times.( a LOT of kentucky windage and elevation was involved here to get those 13)
Now the reason for this post...After walking out to see if I had even hit it once and seeing 13 BIG holes in with the little holes I looked at the back side of the target stand and TA DA 13 major exit holes(1 went thru the 2x and a 1x slat).
So I can only say the next time I hear about a 3" .45 failing to go thru a 1/4" plexiglass or picking slugs out of a barn wall with your fingers after being shot at close range dont be surprised if "MY" only response to the poster is "BULLSHIT"!!!
Now go try it for yourselves and you will see I aint lying.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2006)

*Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....*

*....what can I say?*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I have no place to shoot that far - but 25 yards gives me enough problems 

Now, REAL shooting is shooting at 100 yards, left handed, upside down while you are drinking a cola. That's REA; shooting


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I have no place to shoot that far - but 25 yards gives me enough problems
> 
> Now, REAL shooting is shooting at 100 yards, left handed, upside down while you are drinking a cola. That's REA; shooting


Sanbags off the hood of my truck and a lot of misses but heck get someone with a ransom rest and have them do it,Then we'll see how high it goes on the BSometer dustoff


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Heck, I've done it. 

Its not to big of a deal, especilly if you can see where your misses are hitting, dusy ground etc.

I've pulled the same type of thing off with various 1911s, Glock 19, Ruger Bisley .44, S&W 19.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I use to be able to shoot the nuts off a squirrel at 50 yards but now would be lucky to shoot the nuts of a Tyrannosaurus Rex at 10 yards. And ol’ T Rex gets big in my neck of the woods.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I shoot 4" and 6" steel plates at 25 yards and 50 yards about twice a month with my Double Eagle and 1911a1s just to keep in pratice usually hit about 90% on them


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2006)

*Wow.....*

*....whole bunch of Riot Earps here...I'm impressed:smt082 :smt082 *


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Tell you what, come on up to IN, and I'll show ya......we'll see how BSmeter works then.....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Used to do that kind of stuff all the time with buddy's out in the woods. Fun to try them long distance trick shots.
Bob Munden says he takes a pickup load of ammo, when he goes out to perfect a new shot for his TV show. Try it you might surprise yourself.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *....whole bunch of Riot Earps here...I'm impressed:smt082 :smt082 *


Ya know just because you cant do it ,or didnt do it first , does NOT mean something cannot be done. I f your attitude here is the same as it was in Nam Im truly surprised you didnt "accidentally" die in friendly fire.Good day sir


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Actually, when I competed in the Air Force (1980) one of the course of fires was fifty yards standing two hands single action. I always hit the silhouette but not always the ten ring (usuall nine and ten). Of course at that time I was shooting everyday for two months courtesy of the USAF. I’m sure I couldn’t do it now but haven’t tried.


----------



## screwman (May 15, 2006)

I play like that all the time. 100 yd. shots with a 45 and 200 +yd shots with a 22 rifle. It's all part of the fun and challenge of shootin'. Usually for me, I get bored missin' the 25yarders and make myself feel good by hittin' one of the long rangers.

Mike


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Long Range Handgunning..........*

Shooting at long range-anything further than what is considered "normal handgun range"- is fun and challenging. I've never competed, but fired the Handgun Silhouette course where the rams are at 200 meters, and knocking one of those over is a pleasant thrill.

My sole venture with the auto-shucker was with a Colt Gold Cup in .45 ACP. I tried my handload using the 185 gr. Sierra jacketed hollow cavity and took crows out to an estimated seventy-five yards. These called in and perched in the tree-tops, not on the wing. These bullets, and the Winchester Silvertips, did an impressive job on a crow.

Bob Wright


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

Scooter:
Back when I wasn't an old fart and had good eyes, I used to regularly shoot at 3lb coffee cans (I drink a lot of coffee) :mrgreen: with a variety of handguns at 75 yards and was pretty darn consistent. It's like anything else - with good guns, good ammo and a lot a practice, anybody can do it. Some stories I hear automatically make me raise my eyebrows and pantlegs. Yours didn't - anybody ever hear of Elmer Keith?
Tom


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Being that most of my shooting is done in my back yard, I shoot at longer distances generaly... I love it! It's quite challenging and rewarding, as was stated... Sure great for trigger control! You know straight away if you jerked the trigger or not...


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I've never tried it with a 3" gun, but have done plenty of prone shooting at 100 with a full-size 1911. Bullet drop is much less than you might expect - maybe 9" - 12". So, if you hold on the head of an IPSC/IDPA target, the bullets should go into the chest area.

Some years ago, I was watching some yahoos try to sight in their hunting rifles on the 200 yard gong (about a 24" plate), and they weren't even getting close. They finally ran out of ammo -- never did hit the thing. Just to be obnoxious, I drew my LW Commander, went to kneeling, held way the heck over, and fired a shot. After a couple of seconds, the sound came back, "Doink." The guy I was with looked at me in disbelief and said, "That was luck. You could never do that again." I drew and went to kneeling again, and touched another one off. "Doink." The hunting rifle boys left, muttering.

After they left, I spent the rest of the day, and the rest of my ammo, trying to hit it again. I never did.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> After they left, I spent the rest of the day, and the rest of my ammo, trying to hit it again. I never did.


Lucky they had left by then :smt082


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It sounds like you are a newbie to the shooting sport Dustoff. I have been shooting for 50 + years and have been willing to try a few difficult shots myself. You will find that many things are possible if you will but try.

Sam


----------



## james (Aug 23, 2006)

TOF said:


> It sounds like you are a newbie to the shooting sport Dustoff. I have been shooting for 50 + years and have been willing to try a few difficult shots myself. You will find that many things are possible if you will but try.
> 
> Sam


By chance today on outdoor chanel Bob Mundon shot a poper target with a 10 inch ballon at 75 yde with a Bond .45 Derrenger.
James:smt1099


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

james said:


> By chance today on outdoor chanel Bob Mundon shot a poper target with a 10 inch ballon at 75 yde with a Bond .45 Derrenger.
> James:smt1099


I saw that guy this summer. AMAZING! FAST!


----------

